

HN Search updated - jlemoine

We have just updated HN Search (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.algolia.com) with major improvements:<p>- Mobile version: it now works just like your desktop version. You can select what you want to search (all, story, comment, poll) and refine&#x2F;sort your queries by date (last 24h, past week, past month, forever).<p>- Phrase queries: they are now supported in the parser using &quot;&quot; syntax. This syntax also disables prefix search and typo tolerance for the terms of the phrase query.<p>- Not: we have added support of negative terms in your query (using -term syntax).<p>As usual, your feedback is more than welcome. We also appreciate pull requests &amp; feature requests on our GitHub repository: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;algolia&#x2F;hn-search
======
glimcat
Will Octopart be passing the hnsearch.com domain along to you since they plan
to close the site?

I ask because there are a few integrations like the DuckDuckGo bang search
which should probably be updated, but only once a consistent domain & query
profile are in place.

~~~
redox_
I've just submitted an update request to DuckDuckGo, thank you for the
feedback!

------
Mankhool
I was really missing SearchHN so thank you for all of the work you have put
into this.

